# shrink wrap bands?



## Stacey (Jul 2, 2011)

Where do you get your shrink wrap bands for your soaps?


----------



## heyjude (Jul 2, 2011)

This is where I bought mine.

http://www.thesage.com/catalog/products ... Bands.html


----------



## kbuska (Jul 2, 2011)

heyjude said:
			
		

> This is where I bought mine.
> 
> http://www.thesage.com/catalog/products ... Bands.html



Wow they have some great stuff and they are only about 150 miles from me. Next day shipping.


----------



## JackiK (Jul 2, 2011)

The only time I've ever tried shrink wrap it bubbled on me.  Do these do the same?  They would be perfect for me.  Thanks for the info!

Jacki


----------



## heyjude (Jul 2, 2011)

The only time I have a problem shrink wrapping soap is when I get heavy handed with the embossing tool and the bands bubble open. Other than that I think they look pretty nice.


----------



## saltydog (Jul 2, 2011)

I understand the ends are open with these bands, but do they let enough air get to the soap? They don't cause any problems with rancidity?


----------



## Stacey (Jul 2, 2011)

Thanks for the link.  I've checked them out and will probably order from them.  

My current labeling left a lot to be desired.    I'm looking forward to having the labels actually stay with the bar of soap instead of falling off.    

saltydog:  I think the trick with the bands is to wait to apply them after you've cured your soap for awhile. And apply them to only what you're going to use at the time.  I don't think it's wise to use wrap all of your soap at once...Does that make sense?  What I mean is that I don't think you want to have it wrapped for like a year or something.  

Although, if your soap is tried and true and you know it's not prone to DOS or rancidity and if it's stored correctly, I don't believe it would *hurt* your soap to have it packaged that long...The only thing is that the bar might continue to shrink and the band would be a little loose. 

Am I wrong about that?  Please correct me if I am.


----------



## heyjude (Jul 3, 2011)

I don't use the bands until I'm ready to give them away. Stacey is correct in saying that your soap should be well cured so that the bands don't get loose. I think they look really nice and it's great to be able to smell the uncovered ends.

If I sold I might be tempted to spend the big bucks and buy boxes, but with a nice cigar band and label underneath, the soap is very presentable.


----------



## yoenoess (Jul 3, 2011)

im also planning using shrink warp for my soap

any ideas for uncovered ends?

im planning using 2 shrink warps for 1 soap
1 is horisontal and the other is vertically


----------



## saltydog (Jul 3, 2011)

Well thanks for the info, they seem really cheap.
Maybe I'll wrap my Christmas gifts with them this year


----------



## krissy (Jul 3, 2011)

yoenoess said:
			
		

> im also planning using shrink warp for my soap
> 
> any ideas for uncovered ends?
> 
> ...



why? the soap will need air...


----------



## judymoody (Jul 3, 2011)

yoenoess said:
			
		

> im also planning using shrink warp for my soap
> 
> any ideas for uncovered ends?
> 
> ...



I imagine it's very humid where you live.  I wouldn't recommend shrink wrap in a humid environment.  I've heard that muslin bags are good for preventing DOS.


----------



## JackiK (Jul 3, 2011)

The packaging part has been the most difficult for me.  I printed some cigar-band type labels, but not sure I like them.  I've thought about the glassine bags, but they don't breathe.  The shrink wrap bubbled on me, so that's out.  Seems the easy part is making the soap!!


----------



## trishwosere (Jul 3, 2011)

If any *U.K* soap vet's use the shrink wrap bands would you _please_ let me know where they were purchased? I can't find find them over here for love nor money :cry: 
Thanks peeps


----------



## yoenoess (Jul 5, 2011)

@judymoody and @krissy

i want to sell my soap, so i need to pack i firmly. if i let any open area, im afraid my customer think my soap aint clean or hygienic

and i want my customer able to see my soap so i dont think muslin bags
is a good idea 

i found interesting gadget to seal "shrink warp plastik"
http://soapequipment.com/video/ShrinkWr ... itFull.wmv
it looks so easy to use

but the best gadget i can have is 
http://media.photobucket.com/image/rece ... 40x480.jpg

about breathing and air for soap....
does my soap still need air after 4 weeks of curing?
my recipe 36% OO, 32%CO, 26% PO and the rest is GSO, Beewax and Castor oil

I do RTCP and Lye : Water is 1: 1


----------



## krissy (Jul 5, 2011)

i have one of those gadgets and it is easy to use, but i dont use it for soap, i use it for bath bombs.

if you really want your stuff to be protected, consider doing boxes with cut outs for smelling and air circulation.

also, i have seen plenty of soap out on counters with no wrapping that is clean and prettily set up that look appealing and sanitary. you can also box up your soap and then leave one sample bar out to be seen, smelled and touched. if you are set on shrink wrapping, it does take both practice and time to get it to be as easy as it looks in videos, i recommend using the ones with the openings on the ends for air circulation and smelling esp if you are in a humid climate


----------



## MyJadedHeart (Jul 5, 2011)

What a great idea! I never thought about shrink wrapping soap before! Thanks for the idea, I'll be ordering some of these too.


----------



## yoenoess (Jul 5, 2011)

@krissy

what is the effect if my soap is fully closed without air circulation?


hmmm a box, is it like this one?
(not my product, i just goole it)
http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_0uNYwvgxR_4/S ... k+Mika.jpg


----------



## krissy (Jul 6, 2011)

no, i meant more like these  
http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/St ... xes+-+Soap


----------



## yoenoess (Jul 7, 2011)

got it

thankyou for your help


----------

